# Fiddler Crabs



## SpeckWrecker (Aug 4, 2011)

Where is a good place to catch fiddler crabs . I know there are a bunch at johnsons beach boat ramp but im looking for other places to go as well.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

I've seen them on the sound site near Ft. Pickens. When you smell that rotten egg scent you can usually find some.


----------



## woody (Oct 17, 2007)

Try Robinson's Island.....


----------



## SpeckWrecker (Aug 4, 2011)

i need somewhere in perdido or around the three mile to catch them


----------

